# Surgical laser pen



## TedTheLed (Apr 2, 2007)

I have mentioned this gizmo before in various posts in the past but the info was removed from the site a long tme ago.. I just found a new location with basically the same info, thought it might be of interest;

http://www.afrlhorizons.com/Briefs/0001/DE9903.html







(..so, where's my laser solderer??)


----------



## Aseras (Apr 2, 2007)

I've seen 1 watt IR laser pens for emergency use in the ER ( my mom used to manage several florida ER's ORM, Ocala, Boca )

Only time they have used them is for burn victims coincidentally, if there is severe swelling they'd slice the skin in long strips to permit the skin to swell. It was considered safe for burns because it's completely sterile and infection is the biggest worry with large burns.

For cautery They have disposable 2xAA cautery pens that are basically a filement the batteries short through. I've used them for soldering  they are single use disposal


----------



## TedTheLed (Apr 2, 2007)

with this medipen you can open, cut, cauterize, and close (! see the 'tissue soldering') -- and it's self contained, and portable.. sounds like something I need on my key ring.


----------



## Aseras (Apr 2, 2007)

well these are new.. the one I saw was years ago.. like in 1995.

I bet they cost just as much though.


----------



## stevetexas (Apr 2, 2007)

a nice toy - I've been considering getting one for work, but it is cheaper to suture. If I had the spare funds I'd buy one myself. The goggles aren't cheap either.


----------



## SenKat (Apr 2, 2007)

Steve - if you get one, I would have to insist that you let me come over and check that beastie out !


----------



## Hemlock Mike (Apr 2, 2007)

When we all get our 200 mW greenies from DX, We'll all be doctors !!!

Mike


----------



## Ashton (Apr 2, 2007)

SPeed? Deapth? why do you need 1W of laser energy for it? I've cauterized wounds with my P125, when focused to a pinpoint (and my Atek 200mw with less focus) or is that the point - so much power that it doesn't require a proper focus?


----------



## stevetexas (Apr 3, 2007)

with heavy bleeding, you really need the extra power to coagulate the blood quickly. To cut tissue, a low power unit won't do the trick (it might burn, but it won't cut).



Ashton said:


> SPeed? Deapth? why do you need 1W of laser energy for it? I've cauterized wounds with my P125, when focused to a pinpoint (and my Atek 200mw with less focus) or is that the point - so much power that it doesn't require a proper focus?


----------



## LA OZ (Apr 3, 2007)

TedTheLed said:


> with this medipen you can open, cut, cauterize, and close (! see the 'tissue soldering') -- and it's self contained, and portable.. sounds like something I need on my key ring.



Beware, it may chop your crown jewel off.


----------



## Aseras (Apr 3, 2007)

Ashton said:


> SPeed? Deapth? why do you need 1W of laser energy for it? I've cauterized wounds with my P125, when focused to a pinpoint (and my Atek 200mw with less focus) or is that the point - so much power that it doesn't require a proper focus?



the ones i saw years ago were 1 watt. the new ones are 5-10 or higher. they even have some that are solar powered now.

The biggest piont is focus. with a lowwer power, you have to have a smaller dot and you can coer less surface area. that's good for cutting, but not for coagulating.. If you widen the beam, and have the irridiance to back it up you can get a much larger area and crank up the juice.


----------



## TedTheLed (Apr 3, 2007)

interesting comments..here is more, and all of the, info I have about it at this time..

I don't know who is involved in developing it at this point.

"..FACT SHEET
UNITED STATES AIR FORCE
Air Force Research Laboratory, Office of Public Affairs, 3550 Aberdeen Avenue S.E., Kirtland AFB NM 87117-5776
(505) 846-1911; Fax (505) 846-0423
INTERNET: http://www.de.afrl.af.mil/factsheets

The Laser Medical Pen, or Medpen, developed in-house by the Laser Division of the Air Force Research Laboratory’s Directed Energy Directorate, is a second-generation device that provides a physician or paramedic with a unique, compact, portable, and battery-operated laser capability. The laser can cut like a scalpel as well as coagulate bleeding.
The Medpen has numerous military applications for advanced trauma life-support on the battlefield. It can be used by special operations personnel, pararescue jumpers, squadron medical elements, and flight surgeons. The Medpen provides the physician with a rechargeable, portable, surgical tool that can provide immediate coagulation and closure of wounds under field conditions or during emergency medical evacuation. 

There are also many civilian uses, one of which is to stabilize highway accident victims until they can get to a hospital. 

This 5-watt device, powered by 3-volt lithium batteries, produces output wavelengths at 980 nanometers in the near infrared light spectrum. The Laser Medical Pen is 12 inches long, less than 1-inch in diameter, and weighs a mere pound. Capable of both contact and free-beam lasing, the Medpen can accommodate a range of medical procedures in the field. Contact lasing uses an assortment of removable, commercial tips for cutting and coagulation. Tissue welding and sterilization can be performed using free beam lasing.

-MORE-
The Medpen has been tested in environmental and altitude chambers to include standard day, arctic environment (18 degrees Fahrenheit, 20 percent humidity), tropical environment (100 degrees Fahrenheit, 100 percent humidity), and flight (60 degrees Fahrenheit, 7000 feet, pressurized). Under these extreme conditions, the Medpen provided a clean, bloodless incision with the same efficacy as a scalpel or carbon dioxide laser.

Further research is being performed to demonstrate wound sterilization/disinfection and major wound coagulation using this device. In the hopes of expanding the engineering, manufacturing, and development of this biomedical laser tool, the Laser Division is involved in, and looking for, cooperative arrangements with industry.
... 
Advantages of the Laser Medical Pen:
* Highly portable as a result of its compact size and battery operation.
* Ruggedized for all weather/vibration/shock.
* Versatile as a result of its removable, commercial medical tips.
* Cuts and coagulates for bloodless surgery and advanced trauma life support.
-AFRL-
(Current as of July 2002)..."


----------



## Ashton (Apr 3, 2007)

wow... and now where can we buy these...?  lol, I'm sure they're far out of my pricerange anyway, but still, great info, it's good to see so many people are nolonger looking at lasers as 'worthless' and 'too expensive'. I had thought for a while (90s) laser tech had basically stagnated.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice find. While I doubt I can afford one, and know for sure I don't have the necessary training to need one, it's nice to know what's out there.


----------

